# Victor... please help



## bricycle (Jan 1, 2017)

Someone posted a catalog picture of a green Victor, but I can't find it in the search function.


----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2017)

Someone must have seen this....


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 19, 2017)

Is it a truss bridge Victor?


----------



## pelletman (Jan 19, 2017)

It's probably not the Overman Wheel Company Victor.  There was a company that used the name in the 20's
They did have a truss model


----------



## pelletman (Jan 19, 2017)




----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2017)

Thanks pelletman & Mike. Yes it is a Truss model.


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 19, 2017)

bricycle said:


> Thanks pelletman & Mike. Yes it is a Truss model.



Is this it Bri? If it is, it was posted by Tailhole


----------



## bricycle (Jan 19, 2017)

That's it!!!!! you rock! (But you knew that)


----------



## gtdohn (Jan 19, 2017)

Just a lucky guesser


----------



## locomotion (Jan 21, 2017)

pelletman said:


> View attachment 411963




I have this bicycle, you are right, not Overman
and it looks almost identical to my Emblem trust as well


----------



## bricycle (Oct 27, 2017)

pelletman said:


> View attachment 411963



Any one know the year of this ad???


----------

